# Roddie documentary



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3b6kXsk5g4

Thought this was very interesting. BTW.....why isn't there a trenchless section?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

You know I'm getting some fitted hats embroidered for me. I should send one to Rod if he's always gonna have it on backwards it may at least look sweet.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Its a sweet little system.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We need a trenchless section. We have to put into management and see what they say.


----------

